
CIA director oversaw the torture of dozens of people - shaki-dora
https://www.vox.com/2018/3/13/17113874/gina-haspel-torture-cia-pompeo-tillerson
======
cwkoss
Three articles on this same subject have been flagged off the front page this
morning. Kind of smells funny.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16579219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16579219)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16578715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16578715)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16576569](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16576569)

